# Green Anole



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I just noticed my anole has a 5-7 inch long tail?? is this because of sexual maturaty or what?it never had it until i saw it today.

I cant post pics cause i have no digital camera


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

A bit long, but not freakish. Nothing to worry about.

-PK


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

ty


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

what kind of anole


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

American Green Anole or "Americas Chameleon"


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> American Green Anole or "Americas Chameleon"












Green Anole or (_Anolis_ _carolinensis_)


----------

